# Can't get stable version..



## cruzler (Apr 6, 2009)

Dear All, need ur help plz..

I am a newbie one, I have problem with my FreeBSD. i was try to upgrade my FreeBSD 7.1
release version to stable version. i was set the supfile, and everytime i
try to upgrade, it always become to FreeBSD 7.2 PreRelease. this is always happen since last week..

I had been upgrade FreeBSD version before, on my old machine with the same way,and there is no problem with that..and i can get the stable version of FreeBSD 7.1 completely..

What should i do to solve this problem? Please help me..

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## mousaka (Apr 6, 2009)

Do you want 7.1-RELEASE + updates or do you want 7-STABLE? From your information, you use the later.

For the first you need *7_1_RELENG* in your csup-file, for the second *7_RELENG*. Because 7-STABLE is heading towards 7.2-RELEASE right now, you get 7.2-PRERELEASE.

Read Tracking a development branch from the handbook.

I recommend, you use 7_1_RELENG or try freebsd-update

mousaka


----------



## cruzler (Apr 6, 2009)

Do you want 7.1-RELEASE + updates or do you want 7-STABLE? From your information, you use the later.

For the first you need 7_1_RELENG in your csup-file, for the second 7_RELENG. Because 7-STABLE is heading towards 7.2-RELEASE right now, you get 7.2-PRERELEASE.

Read Tracking a development branch from the handbook.

I recommend, you use 7_1_RELENG or try freebsd-update

Hoaaaa..so, right now, everytime i run to get stable, it's automatically heading towards to 7.2-Release? it's just cause now 7.2 is being progress to shows up, right? and i would never get the stable version, at least until the 7.2 is completely done in their progress right?  

Yeah, i set my supfile, is : RELENG_7

And sir, i want to build an DNS server with this BSD, n now, i can't get the stable version, it's okay, if i use the 7.1-RELEASE? and so, it's true if 7.1-RELEASE is at least more better than 7-Stable?

Thanks for ur clue, sir..


----------



## mousaka (Apr 6, 2009)

For a production system I recommend you going with a -RELEASE version + security updates.
If you are using the GENERIC kernel, you can use freebsd-update, or put 7_1_RELENG in your csup-file.

Have a look at the security adivsories page or register to the according mailing list to stay informed about security updates you should apply on your system.

mousaka


----------



## cruzler (Apr 6, 2009)

Okey, sir.. i would try, thanks a lot..


----------



## phoenix (Apr 6, 2009)

Note:  The FreeBSD Project is currently in the release process for FreeBSD 7.2.  As such, the 7-STABLE tree has been tagged as *7.2-PRERELEASE*.  Anyone updating using *tag=RELENG_7* will get 7.2-PRERELEASE.  This is normal during the release process.  Once the tree gets branched (I think this happens at the RC stage, but it might be at the BETA stage), then RELENG_7 will return to being 7-STABLE, and RELENG_7_2 will appear.

IOW, what you are seeing is normal.


----------



## cruzler (Apr 7, 2009)

phoenix_rizzen said:
			
		

> Note:  The FreeBSD Project is currently in the release process for FreeBSD 7.2.  As such, the 7-STABLE tree has been tagged as *7.2-PRERELEASE*.  Anyone updating using *tag=RELENG_7* will get 7.2-PRERELEASE.  This is normal during the release process.  Once the tree gets branched (I think this happens at the RC stage, but it might be at the BETA stage), then RELENG_7 will return to being 7-STABLE, and RELENG_7_2 will appear.
> 
> IOW, what you are seeing is normal.



Yes sir, right now, i begin to install my DNS server on this 7.1-Release version, anyway, thanks for ur clue sir..


----------

